# help with bcm4357

## nishizawa23

i make the kenerl with 2.6.37,and it can start,lspci:

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale DRAM Controller (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Arrandale PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak High Definition Audio (rev 05)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 05)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 05)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 05)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev a5)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak LPC Interface Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.2 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 4 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak SMBus Controller (rev 05)

00:1f.5 IDE interface: Intel Corporation Ibex Peak 2 port SATA IDE Controller (rev 05)

02:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation Device 0a75 (rev a2)

02:00.1 Audio device: nVidia Corporation Device 0be3 (rev a1)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d12 (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Device 2d13 (rev 02)

03:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation Device 4357 (rev 01)

the net drive are load

but ls -al /sys/class/net ,there only lo,can not find eth0 ,eth1

and ifconfig eth0 

lo        BROADCAST NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0 

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

what can i do next?Last edited by nishizawa23 on Fri Jan 14, 2011 1:32 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## roarinelk

for the 57780, enable the "tg3" driver (CONFIG_TIGON3, "Broadcom Tigon3 support"),

for the 4357 you need to enable "Broadcom IEEE802.11n WLAN drivers" in the kernels' "staging"

driver area for now.

----------

## nishizawa23

yes,i already choose the driver

Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --> Broadcom Tigon3 support

Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Wireless LAN -->  Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)

i didn't find Broadcom IEEE802.11n WLAN drivers" in the kernels' "staging"

and it cann't work also,just has lo

----------

## nishizawa23

maybe this net can ues

http://wireless.kernel.org/en/users/Drivers/brcm80211

but i don't known how to do with it

----------

## Angrychile

 *nishizawa23 wrote:*   

> yes,i already choose the driver
> 
> Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --> Broadcom Tigon3 support
> 
> Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Wireless LAN -->  Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)
> ...

 

You are supposed to ln lo. Please see this.

----------

## nishizawa23

i did what you say,but when i 

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

*starting eth0

*bringing up eth0

*dhcp

*network interface eth0 does not exist

*please verify hardware or kernel nodule(driver)

i think the netcard driver cann't use

----------

## roarinelk

 *nishizawa23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Wireless LAN -->  Broadcom 43xx wireless support (mac80211 stack)
> 
> 

 

The mac80211 driver bcm doesn't yet know the 4357.

It's in "Device Drivers" -> "Staging Drivers" -> "Broadcom IEEE802.11n WLAN drivers".

Remove the selection from " Exclude Staging drivers from being built" to get the full list.

EDIT: use a newer kernel, 2.6.37 for instance.

----------

## nishizawa23

thx for reply,i choose the 

Device Drivers" -> "Staging Drivers" -> "Broadcom IEEE802.11n WLAN drivers"

and start system input

iwconfig

lo no wireless extensions

sito no wireless extensions

what i need to do next?

----------

## nishizawa23

and why

Device Drivers --> Network device support --> Ethernet (1000 Mbit) --> Broadcom Tigon3 support 

can not use

----------

## roarinelk

post a complete dmesg and .config somewhere please.

----------

## nishizawa23

my .config is

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux/i386 2.6.37 Kernel Configuration

# Wed Jan 12 09:11:43 2011

#

# CONFIG_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_X86_32=y

# CONFIG_X86_64 is not set

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_INSTRUCTION_DECODER=y

CONFIG_OUTPUT_FORMAT="elf32-i386"

CONFIG_ARCH_DEFCONFIG="arch/x86/configs/i386_defconfig"

CONFIG_GENERIC_CMOS_UPDATE=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_LATENCYTOP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

# CONFIG_NEED_DMA_MAP_STATE is not set

CONFIG_NEED_SG_DMA_LENGTH=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

# CONFIG_RWSEM_GENERIC_SPINLOCK is not set

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_IDLE_WAIT=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME_VSYSCALL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CPU_RELAX=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_DEFAULT_IDLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_CACHE_LINE_SIZE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_SETUP_PER_CPU_AREA=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_EMBED_FIRST_CHUNK=y

CONFIG_NEED_PER_CPU_PAGE_FIRST_CHUNK=y

# CONFIG_HAVE_CPUMASK_OF_CPU_MAP is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_HIBERNATION_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUSPEND_POSSIBLE=y

# CONFIG_ZONE_DMA32 is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

# CONFIG_AUDIT_ARCH is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_OPTIMIZED_INLINING=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC=y

CONFIG_USE_GENERIC_SMP_HELPERS=y

CONFIG_X86_32_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_X86_32_LAZY_GS=y

CONFIG_ARCH_HWEIGHT_CFLAGS="-fcall-saved-ecx -fcall-saved-edx"

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

CONFIG_CONSTRUCTORS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IRQ_WORK=y

CONFIG_IRQ_WORK=y

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

CONFIG_CROSS_COMPILE=""

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_GZIP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZMA=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KERNEL_LZO=y

CONFIG_KERNEL_GZIP=y

# CONFIG_KERNEL_BZIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZMA is not set

# CONFIG_KERNEL_LZO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

# CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3 is not set

CONFIG_TASKSTATS=y

CONFIG_TASK_DELAY_ACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_XACCT=y

CONFIG_TASK_IO_ACCOUNTING=y

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_WATCH=y

CONFIG_AUDIT_TREE=y

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

#

# IRQ subsystem

#

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO__DO_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS_NO_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_SPARSE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_AUTO_IRQ_AFFINITY is not set

# CONFIG_IRQ_PER_CPU is not set

# CONFIG_HARDIRQS_SW_RESEND is not set

CONFIG_SPARSE_IRQ=y

#

# RCU Subsystem

#

CONFIG_TREE_RCU=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_RCU is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_TRACE is not set

CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT=32

# CONFIG_RCU_FANOUT_EXACT is not set

# CONFIG_RCU_FAST_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_TREE_RCU_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_IKCONFIG is not set

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=18

CONFIG_HAVE_UNSTABLE_SCHED_CLOCK=y

CONFIG_CGROUPS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_NS=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_FREEZER=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

CONFIG_RESOURCE_COUNTERS=y

# CONFIG_CGROUP_MEM_RES_CTLR is not set

CONFIG_CGROUP_SCHED=y

CONFIG_FAIR_GROUP_SCHED=y

# CONFIG_RT_GROUP_SCHED is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NAMESPACES=y

CONFIG_UTS_NS=y

CONFIG_IPC_NS=y

CONFIG_USER_NS=y

CONFIG_PID_NS=y

CONFIG_NET_NS=y

# CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

CONFIG_RELAY=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_RD_GZIP=y

CONFIG_RD_BZIP2=y

CONFIG_RD_LZMA=y

CONFIG_RD_LZO=y

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

# CONFIG_EMBEDDED is not set

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

CONFIG_KALLSYMS=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KALLSYMS_EXTRA_PASS=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_PCSPKR_PLATFORM=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_AIO=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS=y

#

# Kernel Performance Events And Counters

#

CONFIG_PERF_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_PERF_COUNTERS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PERF_USE_VMALLOC is not set

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_PCI_QUIRKS=y

CONFIG_SLUB_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_BRK is not set

# CONFIG_SLAB is not set

CONFIG_SLUB=y

CONFIG_PROFILING=y

CONFIG_TRACEPOINTS=y

# CONFIG_OPROFILE is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_OPROFILE=y

CONFIG_KPROBES=y

# CONFIG_JUMP_LABEL is not set

CONFIG_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_EFFICIENT_UNALIGNED_ACCESS=y

CONFIG_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_IOREMAP_PROT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_KRETPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_OPTPROBES=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_TRACEHOOK=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_ATTRS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_REGS_AND_STACK_ACCESS_API=y

CONFIG_HAVE_DMA_API_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_HAVE_HW_BREAKPOINT=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MIXED_BREAKPOINTS_REGS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_USER_RETURN_NOTIFIER=y

CONFIG_HAVE_PERF_EVENTS_NMI=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ARCH_JUMP_LABEL=y

#

# GCOV-based kernel profiling

#

# CONFIG_GCOV_KERNEL is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_GENERIC_DMA_COHERENT=y

CONFIG_SLABINFO=y

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

CONFIG_MODULES=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_LOAD is not set

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

# CONFIG_MODVERSIONS is not set

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBDAF=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_BSG=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INTEGRITY is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="cfq"

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_TRYLOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_SPIN_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_READ_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_TRYLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_BH is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQ is not set

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_LOCK_IRQSAVE is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_BH is not set

CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_INLINE_WRITE_UNLOCK_IRQRESTORE is not set

CONFIG_MUTEX_SPIN_ON_OWNER=y

CONFIG_FREEZER=y

#

# Processor type and features

#

CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT=y

CONFIG_NO_HZ=y

CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BUILD=y

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

CONFIG_X86_EXTENDED_PLATFORM=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_MRST is not set

# CONFIG_X86_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_X86_32_NON_STANDARD is not set

CONFIG_X86_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

CONFIG_SCHED_OMIT_FRAME_POINTER=y

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT_GUEST is not set

CONFIG_NO_BOOTMEM=y

# CONFIG_MEMTEST is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

# CONFIG_M686 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

CONFIG_MCORE2=y

# CONFIG_MATOM is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

CONFIG_X86_INTERNODE_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=6

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INTEL_USERCOPY=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG64=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_FAMILY=5

CONFIG_X86_DEBUGCTLMSR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_INTEL=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CYRIX_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_AMD=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_CENTAUR=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_TRANSMETA_32=y

CONFIG_CPU_SUP_UMC_32=y

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_DMI=y

# CONFIG_IOMMU_HELPER is not set

# CONFIG_IOMMU_API is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

# CONFIG_IRQ_TIME_ACCOUNTING is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_REROUTE_FOR_BROKEN_BOOT_IRQS=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE=y

CONFIG_X86_MCE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ANCIENT_MCE is not set

CONFIG_X86_MCE_THRESHOLD=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_X86_THERMAL_VECTOR=y

CONFIG_VM86=y

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_I8K is not set

# CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_MICROCODE_AMD is not set

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=y

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_DMA_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ILLEGAL_POINTER_VALUE=0

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_MEMBLOCK=y

CONFIG_PAGEFLAGS_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_COMPACTION is not set

# CONFIG_PHYS_ADDR_T_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_BOUNCE=y

CONFIG_VIRT_TO_BUS=y

# CONFIG_KSM is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_MMAP_MIN_ADDR=4096

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MEMORY_FAILURE=y

# CONFIG_MEMORY_FAILURE is not set

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

CONFIG_X86_CHECK_BIOS_CORRUPTION=y

CONFIG_X86_BOOTPARAM_MEMORY_CORRUPTION_CHECK=y

CONFIG_X86_RESERVE_LOW=64

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

# CONFIG_MTRR_SANITIZER is not set

CONFIG_X86_PAT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_USES_PG_UNCACHED=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

# CONFIG_CC_STACKPROTECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_100 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

CONFIG_HZ_1000=y

CONFIG_HZ=1000

CONFIG_SCHED_HRTICK=y

CONFIG_KEXEC=y

CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP=y

# CONFIG_KEXEC_JUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x1000000

CONFIG_RELOCATABLE=y

CONFIG_X86_NEED_RELOCS=y

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x1000000

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO is not set

# CONFIG_CMDLINE_BOOL is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management and ACPI options

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_PM_ADVANCED_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_VERBOSE is not set

CONFIG_CAN_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE=y

CONFIG_PM_TRACE_RTC=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP_SMP=y

CONFIG_PM_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND_NVS=y

CONFIG_SUSPEND=y

# CONFIG_PM_TEST_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_SUSPEND_FREEZER=y

CONFIG_HIBERNATION=y

CONFIG_PM_STD_PARTITION=""

# CONFIG_PM_RUNTIME is not set

CONFIG_PM_OPS=y

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SLEEP=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_POWER_METER is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_EC_DEBUGFS is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROC_EVENT=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=y

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=y

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=y

CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=y

CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR_AGGREGATOR is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_CUSTOM_DSDT is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_PCI_SLOT is not set

CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_HED is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_APEI is not set

# CONFIG_SFI is not set

# CONFIG_APM is not set

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI is not set

# CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD is not set

# CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL is not set

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB is not set

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

# CONFIG_INTEL_IDLE is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI etc.)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCI_DOMAINS=y

# CONFIG_PCI_CNB20LE_QUIRK is not set

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_PCIE is not set

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

# CONFIG_PCIE_ECRC is not set

# CONFIG_PCIEAER_INJECT is not set

CONFIG_PCIEASPM=y

# CONFIG_PCIEASPM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_STUB is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_PCI_IOV is not set

CONFIG_PCI_IOAPIC=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

# CONFIG_ISA is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC is not set

# CONFIG_OLPC_OPENFIRMWARE is not set

CONFIG_AMD_NB=y

CONFIG_PCCARD=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=y

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

# CONFIG_PD6729 is not set

# CONFIG_I82092 is not set

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_FAKE is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_COMPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_IBM is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_CPCI is not set

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI_SHPC is not set

#

# Executable file formats / Emulations

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

CONFIG_CORE_DUMP_DEFAULT_ELF_HEADERS=y

CONFIG_HAVE_AOUT=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC=y

CONFIG_HAVE_ATOMIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_HAVE_TEXT_POKE_SMP=y

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

CONFIG_XFRM_USER=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_STATISTICS is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST=y

CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER=y

CONFIG_ASK_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_FIB_TRIE is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

CONFIG_IP_MULTIPLE_TABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_MULTIPATH=y

CONFIG_IP_ROUTE_VERBOSE=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_DHCP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_BOOTP=y

CONFIG_IP_PNP_RARP=y

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE_DEMUX is not set

CONFIG_IP_MROUTE=y

# CONFIG_IP_MROUTE_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V1=y

CONFIG_IP_PIMSM_V2=y

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES=y

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=y

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET is not set

CONFIG_INET_LRO=y

# CONFIG_INET_DIAG is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_BIC is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_WESTWOOD is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HSTCP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_HYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VEGAS is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_SCALABLE is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_LP is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_VENO is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_YEAH is not set

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ILLINOIS is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_CUBIC=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_RENO is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG=y

CONFIG_IPV6=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=y

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=y

# CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_SIT_6RD is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_NDISC_NODETYPE=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_MROUTE is not set

CONFIG_NETLABEL=y

CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK=y

# CONFIG_NETWORK_PHY_TIMESTAMPING is not set

CONFIG_NETFILTER=y

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER_ADVANCED is not set

#

# Core Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_NETLINK_LOG=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IRC=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_SIP=y

CONFIG_NF_CT_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XTABLES=y

#

# Xtables combined modules

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MARK=m

#

# Xtables targets

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_CONNSECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_NFLOG=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_SECMARK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_TARGET_TCPMSS=y

#

# Xtables matches

#

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_CONNTRACK=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_POLICY=y

CONFIG_NETFILTER_XT_MATCH_STATE=y

# CONFIG_IP_VS is not set

#

# IP: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV4=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_PROC_COMPAT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_ULOG=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_NEEDED=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_TARGET_MASQUERADE=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_FTP=y

CONFIG_NF_NAT_IRC=y

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_TFTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_AMANDA is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_PPTP is not set

# CONFIG_NF_NAT_H323 is not set

CONFIG_NF_NAT_SIP=y

CONFIG_IP_NF_MANGLE=y

#

# IPv6: Netfilter Configuration

#

CONFIG_NF_DEFRAG_IPV6=y

CONFIG_NF_CONNTRACK_IPV6=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_IPTABLES=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MATCH_IPV6HEADER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_LOG=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_FILTER=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_TARGET_REJECT=y

CONFIG_IP6_NF_MANGLE=y

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_RDS is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

# CONFIG_ATM is not set

# CONFIG_L2TP is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DSA is not set

# CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q is not set

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

# CONFIG_PHONET is not set

# CONFIG_IEEE802154 is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCHED=y

#

# Queueing/Scheduling

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_CBQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HTB is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_HFSC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_PRIO is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_MULTIQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_RED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_SFQ is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TEQL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_TBF is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_GRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DSMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_NETEM is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_DRR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SCH_INGRESS is not set

#

# Classification

#

CONFIG_NET_CLS=y

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_BASIC is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_TCINDEX is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_ROUTE4 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_RSVP6 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_FLOW is not set

# CONFIG_NET_CLS_CGROUP is not set

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH=y

CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_STACK=32

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_CMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_NBYTE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_META is not set

# CONFIG_NET_EMATCH_TEXT is not set

CONFIG_NET_CLS_ACT=y

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_POLICE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_GACT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_MIRRED is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_IPT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_NAT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_PEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SIMP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_SKBEDIT is not set

# CONFIG_NET_ACT_CSUM is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

# CONFIG_DCB is not set

CONFIG_DNS_RESOLVER=y

CONFIG_RPS=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TCPPROBE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_DROP_MONITOR is not set

CONFIG_HAMRADIO=y

#

# Packet Radio protocols

#

# CONFIG_AX25 is not set

# CONFIG_CAN is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

# CONFIG_BT is not set

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

CONFIG_FIB_RULES=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS=y

CONFIG_WEXT_CORE=y

CONFIG_WEXT_PROC=y

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

# CONFIG_NL80211_TESTMODE is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEVELOPER_WARNINGS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_REG_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_DEFAULT_PS=y

# CONFIG_CFG80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_CFG80211_INTERNAL_REGDB is not set

CONFIG_CFG80211_WEXT=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT_SYSFS=y

# CONFIG_LIB80211 is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_HAS_RC=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_MINSTREL_HT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT_MINSTREL=y

CONFIG_MAC80211_RC_DEFAULT="minstrel_ht"

# CONFIG_MAC80211_MESH is not set

CONFIG_MAC80211_LEDS=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUGFS is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG_MENU is not set

# CONFIG_WIMAX is not set

CONFIG_RFKILL=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_LEDS=y

CONFIG_RFKILL_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_NET_9P is not set

# CONFIG_CAIF is not set

# CONFIG_CEPH_LIB is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_UEVENT_HELPER_PATH="/sbin/hotplug"

# CONFIG_DEVTMPFS is not set

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=y

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_IN_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_EXTRA_FIRMWARE=""

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES=y

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

CONFIG_CONNECTOR=y

CONFIG_PROC_EVENTS=y

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT is not set

CONFIG_PNP=y

CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG_MESSAGES=y

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DRBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=16384

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XIP is not set

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RBD is not set

# CONFIG_MISC_DEVICES is not set

CONFIG_HAVE_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

CONFIG_IDE_XFER_MODE=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

CONFIG_IDE_GD=y

CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATA=y

# CONFIG_IDE_GD_ATAPI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

# CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_SFF=y

#

# PCI IDE chipsets support

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8172 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290 is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_SCSI_MOD=y

# CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI=y

CONFIG_SCSI_DMA=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP_ATTRS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOWLEVEL_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_DH is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_OSD_INITIATOR is not set

CONFIG_ATA=y

# CONFIG_ATA_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_ATA_VERBOSE_ERROR=y

CONFIG_ATA_ACPI=y

CONFIG_SATA_PMP=y

#

# Controllers with non-SFF native interface

#

CONFIG_SATA_AHCI=y

# CONFIG_SATA_AHCI_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_INIC162X is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL24 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_SFF=y

#

# SFF controllers with custom DMA interface

#

# CONFIG_PDC_ADMA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_QSTOR is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SX4 is not set

CONFIG_ATA_BMDMA=y

#

# SATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

CONFIG_ATA_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_SATA_MV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_NV is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_PROMISE is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIL is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_SVW is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_ULI is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_SATA_VITESSE is not set

#

# PATA SFF controllers with BMDMA

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ALI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_AMD=y

# CONFIG_PATA_ARTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_ATP867X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD64X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5520 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5535 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CS5536 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_CYPRESS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_EFAR is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT366 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT37X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X2N is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_HPT3X3 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT8213 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_IT821X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_JMICRON is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_MARVELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NETCELL is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NINJA32 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87415 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_OLDPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTIDMA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC2027X is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PDC_OLD is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RADISYS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RDC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SC1200 is not set

CONFIG_PATA_SCH=y

# CONFIG_PATA_SERVERWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIL680 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_TRIFLEX is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_WINBOND is not set

#

# PIO-only SFF controllers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_CMD640_PCI is not set

CONFIG_PATA_MPIIX=y

# CONFIG_PATA_NS87410 is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_OPTI is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_PCMCIA is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_RZ1000 is not set

#

# Generic fallback / legacy drivers

#

# CONFIG_PATA_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_PATA_LEGACY is not set

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_AUTODETECT=y

# CONFIG_MD_LINEAR is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID0 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID1 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID10 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

# CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_MD_FAULTY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=y

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_DM_CRYPT is not set

# CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT is not set

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=y

# CONFIG_DM_LOG_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=y

# CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH is not set

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

# CONFIG_DM_UEVENT is not set

# CONFIG_FUSION is not set

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE_NOSY is not set

# CONFIG_I2O is not set

CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS=y

CONFIG_MAC_EMUMOUSEBTN=y

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_IFB is not set

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_MACVLAN is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

# CONFIG_VETH is not set

# CONFIG_NET_SB1000 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_MII=y

CONFIG_PHYLIB=y

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM63XX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

# CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL is not set

# CONFIG_SUNGEM is not set

# CONFIG_CASSINI is not set

# CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM is not set

# CONFIG_ETHOC is not set

# CONFIG_DNET is not set

# CONFIG_NET_TULIP is not set

# CONFIG_HP100 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_ZMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_RGMII is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_TAH is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_EMAC4 is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_NO_FLOW_CTRL is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_CLR_ICINTSTAT is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_NEW_EMAC_MAL_COMMON_ERR is not set

# CONFIG_NET_PCI is not set

# CONFIG_B44 is not set

# CONFIG_KS8851_MLL is not set

# CONFIG_ATL2 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

# CONFIG_ACENIC is not set

# CONFIG_DL2K is not set

# CONFIG_E1000 is not set

# CONFIG_E1000E is not set

# CONFIG_IP1000 is not set

# CONFIG_IGB is not set

# CONFIG_IGBVF is not set

# CONFIG_NS83820 is not set

# CONFIG_HAMACHI is not set

# CONFIG_YELLOWFIN is not set

# CONFIG_R8169 is not set

# CONFIG_SIS190 is not set

# CONFIG_SKGE is not set

# CONFIG_SKY2 is not set

# CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY is not set

CONFIG_TIGON3=y

# CONFIG_BNX2 is not set

# CONFIG_CNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1E is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1C is not set

# CONFIG_JME is not set

# CONFIG_STMMAC_ETH is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_GBE is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_MDIO=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4 is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF_DEPENDS=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T4VF is not set

# CONFIG_ENIC is not set

# CONFIG_IXGBE is not set

# CONFIG_IXGB is not set

# CONFIG_S2IO is not set

# CONFIG_VXGE is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_NIU is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_EN is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_TEHUTI is not set

CONFIG_BNX2X=y

# CONFIG_QLCNIC is not set

# CONFIG_QLGE is not set

# CONFIG_BNA is not set

# CONFIG_SFC is not set

# CONFIG_BE2NET is not set

CONFIG_TR=y

# CONFIG_IBMOL is not set

# CONFIG_IBMLS is not set

# CONFIG_3C359 is not set

# CONFIG_TMS380TR is not set

CONFIG_WLAN=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_RAYCS is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS_THINFIRM is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO is not set

# CONFIG_ATMEL is not set

# CONFIG_AT76C50X_USB is not set

# CONFIG_AIRO_CS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_WL3501 is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM54 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ZD1201 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_WLAN is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8180 is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8187 is not set

# CONFIG_ADM8211 is not set

# CONFIG_MAC80211_HWSIM is not set

# CONFIG_MWL8K is not set

# CONFIG_ATH_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_B43 is not set

# CONFIG_B43LEGACY is not set

# CONFIG_HOSTAP is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2100 is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200 is not set

# CONFIG_IWLWIFI is not set

# CONFIG_LIBERTAS is not set

# CONFIG_HERMES is not set

# CONFIG_P54_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_RT2X00 is not set

# CONFIG_WL1251 is not set

# CONFIG_WL12XX is not set

# CONFIG_ZD1211RW is not set

#

# Enable WiMAX (Networking options) to see the WiMAX drivers

#

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

# CONFIG_USB_CATC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_KAWETH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RTL8150 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_USBNET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HSO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IPHETH is not set

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92 is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET is not set

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR is not set

# CONFIG_WAN is not set

#

# CAIF transport drivers

#

CONFIG_FDDI=y

# CONFIG_DEFXX is not set

# CONFIG_SKFP is not set

# CONFIG_HIPPI is not set

# CONFIG_PPP is not set

# CONFIG_SLIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_FC is not set

CONFIG_NETCONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE_DYNAMIC is not set

CONFIG_NETPOLL=y

# CONFIG_NETPOLL_TRAP is not set

CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER=y

# CONFIG_VMXNET3 is not set

# CONFIG_ISDN is not set

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS=y

CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_SPARSEKMAP=y

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ADP5588 is not set

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_QT2160 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_TCA6416 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LM8323 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MAX7359 is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_MCS is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_OPENCORES is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD is not set

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ELANTECH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SENTELIC is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_BCM5974 is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK=y

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ANALOG is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_A3D is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ADI is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_COBRA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GF2K is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GRIP_MP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_GUILLEMOT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_INTERACT is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SIDEWINDER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TMDC is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_IFORCE is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_WARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_MAGELLAN is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEORB is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_SPACEBALL is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_STINGER is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_TWIDJOY is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_ZHENHUA is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_JOYDUMP is not set

# CONFIG_JOYSTICK_XPAD is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET=y

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_ACECAD is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_AIPTEK is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_GTCO is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_HANWANG is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_KBTAB is not set

# CONFIG_TABLET_USB_WACOM is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN=y

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_AD7879 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_BU21013 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_DYNAPRO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_HAMPSHIRE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_EETI is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_FUJITSU is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_GUNZE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_ELO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_WACOM_W8001 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MCS5000 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MTOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_INEXIO is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_MK712 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_PENMOUNT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_QT602240 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHRIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHWIN is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_USB_COMPOSITE is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TOUCHIT213 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TSC2007 is not set

# CONFIG_TOUCHSCREEN_TPS6507X is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_AD714X is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_APANEL is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_CM109 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_WINBOND_CIR is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_PCF8574 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ADXL34X is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2 is not set

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_ALTERA_PS2 is not set

# CONFIG_SERIO_PS2MULT is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_CONSOLE_TRANSLATIONS=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING=y

CONFIG_DEVKMEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD=y

# CONFIG_COMPUTONE is not set

# CONFIG_ROCKETPORT is not set

# CONFIG_CYCLADES is not set

# CONFIG_DIGIEPCA is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_INTELLIO is not set

# CONFIG_MOXA_SMARTIO is not set

# CONFIG_ISI is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINKMP is not set

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_GT is not set

# CONFIG_N_HDLC is not set

# CONFIG_N_GSM is not set

# CONFIG_RISCOM8 is not set

# CONFIG_SPECIALIX is not set

# CONFIG_STALDRV is not set

# CONFIG_NOZOMI is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FIX_EARLYCON_MEM=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=32

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

# CONFIG_SERIAL_MFD_HSU is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_TIMBERDALE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_JTAGUART is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_ALTERA_UART is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_DEVPTS_MULTIPLE_INSTANCES is not set

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM=y

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_TIMERIOMEM is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_AMD is not set

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_GEODE=y

CONFIG_HW_RANDOM_VIA=y

CONFIG_NVRAM=y

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

# CONFIG_IPWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_MWAVE is not set

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

CONFIG_HPET=y

# CONFIG_HPET_MMAP is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_RAMOOPS is not set

CONFIG_I2C=y

CONFIG_I2C_BOARDINFO=y

CONFIG_I2C_COMPAT=y

# CONFIG_I2C_CHARDEV is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_MUX is not set

CONFIG_I2C_HELPER_AUTO=y

CONFIG_I2C_ALGOBIT=y

#

# I2C Hardware Bus support

#

#

# PC SMBus host controller drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1535 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI1563 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_ALI15X3 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD756 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_AMD8111 is not set

CONFIG_I2C_I801=y

# CONFIG_I2C_ISCH is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PIIX4 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_NFORCE2 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS630 is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIS96X is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_VIAPRO is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_SCMI is not set

#

# I2C system bus drivers (mostly embedded / system-on-chip)

#

# CONFIG_I2C_INTEL_MID is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_OCORES is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_PCA_PLATFORM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_SIMTEC is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_XILINX is not set

#

# External I2C/SMBus adapter drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_PARPORT_LIGHT is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TAOS_EVM is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_TINY_USB is not set

#

# Other I2C/SMBus bus drivers

#

# CONFIG_I2C_STUB is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200_ACB is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_ALGO is not set

# CONFIG_I2C_DEBUG_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

#

# PPS support

#

# CONFIG_PPS is not set

CONFIG_ARCH_WANT_OPTIONAL_GPIOLIB=y

# CONFIG_GPIOLIB is not set

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY=y

# CONFIG_POWER_SUPPLY_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PDA_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_TEST_POWER is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_DS2782 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ20Z75 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_BQ27x00 is not set

# CONFIG_BATTERY_MAX17040 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Native drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU3 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7414 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AD7418 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1021 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1025 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1026 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1029 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM1031 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADM9240 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7411 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7462 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7470 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADT7475 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASC7621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K10TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ASB100 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATXP1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DS1621 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_I5K_AMB is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71882FG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F75375S is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_FSCHMD is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_G760A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL518SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_GL520SM is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PKGTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_IT87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_JC42 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM63 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM73 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM75 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM77 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM78 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM80 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM83 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM85 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM87 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM90 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM92 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM93 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4215 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4245 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LTC4261 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LM95241 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX1619 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_MAX6650 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87360 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PCF8591 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SIS5595 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMM665 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_DME1737 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC1403 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_EMC2103 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M192 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ADS7828 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_AMC6821 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_THMC50 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP102 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP401 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_TMP421 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA686A is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT8231 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83781D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83791D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83792D is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83793 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83795 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L785TS is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83L786NG is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627EHF is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

#

# ACPI drivers

#

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ATK0110 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_LIS3LV02D is not set

CONFIG_THERMAL=y

# CONFIG_THERMAL_HWMON is not set

CONFIG_WATCHDOG=y

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG_NOWAYOUT is not set

#

# Watchdog Device Drivers

#

# CONFIG_SOFT_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_ACQUIRE_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ADVANTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM1535_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ALIM7101_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_F71808E_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SC520_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_FITPC2_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_EUROTECH_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IB700_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IBMASR is not set

# CONFIG_WAFER_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_I6300ESB_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_ITCO_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT8712F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_IT87_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_HP_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_SC1200_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_PC87413_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_60XX_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC8360_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC7240_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_CPU5_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_SCH311X_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC37B787_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83627HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697HF_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83697UG_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83877F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_W83977F_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_MACHZ_WDT is not set

# CONFIG_SBC_EPX_C3_WATCHDOG is not set

#

# PCI-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_PCIPCWATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_WDTPCI is not set

#

# USB-based Watchdog Cards

#

# CONFIG_USBPCWATCHDOG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_POSSIBLE=y

#

# Sonics Silicon Backplane

#

CONFIG_SSB=y

CONFIG_SSB_SPROM=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCIHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_B43_PCI_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_PCMCIAHOST=y

# CONFIG_SSB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE_POSSIBLE=y

CONFIG_SSB_DRIVER_PCICORE=y

CONFIG_MFD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_MFD_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_88PM860X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

# CONFIG_HTC_PASIC3 is not set

# CONFIG_TPS6507X is not set

# CONFIG_TWL4030_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_STMPE is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TC35892 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_TMIO is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_DA903X is not set

# CONFIG_PMIC_ADP5520 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8925 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_MAX8998 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8400 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM831X_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8350_I2C is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_WM8994 is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_PCF50633 is not set

# CONFIG_ABX500_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_LPC_SCH is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_RDC321X is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_JANZ_CMODIO is not set

# CONFIG_MFD_VX855 is not set

# CONFIG_REGULATOR is not set

# CONFIG_MEDIA_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

CONFIG_AGP_AMD64=y

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

CONFIG_VGA_ARB=y

CONFIG_VGA_ARB_MAX_GPUS=16

# CONFIG_VGA_SWITCHEROO is not set

CONFIG_DRM=y

# CONFIG_DRM_TDFX is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_R128 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_I810 is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_MGA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_STUB_POULSBO is not set

# CONFIG_VGASTATE is not set

# CONFIG_VIDEO_OUTPUT_CONTROL is not set

# CONFIG_FB is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_LCD_CLASS_DEVICE is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=y

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_MBP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_SAHARA is not set

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_ADP8860 is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK=y

CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK_SIZE=64

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SOUND=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE=y

CONFIG_SOUND_OSS_CORE_PRECLAIM=y

CONFIG_SND=y

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM=y

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=y

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS_PLUGINS=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_HRTIMER=y

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_HRTIMER_DEFAULT=y

CONFIG_SND_DYNAMIC_MINORS=y

CONFIG_SND_SUPPORT_OLD_API=y

CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PROCFS=y

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_SND_VMASTER=y

CONFIG_SND_DMA_SGBUF=y

# CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL3_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OPL4_LIB_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SBAWE_SEQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1_SEQ is not set

CONFIG_SND_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_SND_PCSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALOOP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRMIDI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MTPAV is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SERIAL_U16550 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MPU401 is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCI=y

# CONFIG_SND_AD1889 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS300 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALS4000 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ALI5451 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ASIHPI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ATIIXP_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8810 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8820 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AU8830 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AW2 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_AZT3328 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_BT87X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CA0106 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CMIPCI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_OXYGEN is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS4281 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS46XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5530 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CS5535AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_CTXFI is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA20 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DARLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_GINA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LAYLA24 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MONA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIA is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ECHO3G is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGOIOX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INDIGODJX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1X is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1370 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ENS1371 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1938 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ES1968 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_FM801 is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_INTEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_HWDEP=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_RECONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_BEEP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_INPUT_JACK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_PATCH_LOADER is not set

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_REALTEK=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_ANALOG=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SIGMATEL=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_VIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_HDMI=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CIRRUS=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CONEXANT=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CA0110=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_CMEDIA=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_CODEC_SI3054=y

CONFIG_SND_HDA_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_SND_HDA_POWER_SAVE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSP is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HDSPM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_HIFIER is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1712 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_ICE1724 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_INTEL8X0M is not set

# CONFIG_SND_KORG1212 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_LX6464ES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MAESTRO3 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_MIXART is not set

# CONFIG_SND_NM256 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PCXHR is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RIPTIDE is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME32 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME96 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_RME9652 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SIS7019 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SONICVIBES is not set

# CONFIG_SND_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIA82XX_MODEM is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VIRTUOSO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_VX222 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_YMFPCI is not set

CONFIG_SND_USB=y

# CONFIG_SND_USB_AUDIO is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_UA101 is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_USX2Y is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_CAIAQ is not set

# CONFIG_SND_USB_US122L is not set

CONFIG_SND_PCMCIA=y

# CONFIG_SND_VXPOCKET is not set

# CONFIG_SND_PDAUDIOCF is not set

# CONFIG_SND_SOC is not set

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_HID=y

CONFIG_HIDRAW=y

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=y

CONFIG_HID_PID=y

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# Special HID drivers

#

# CONFIG_HID_3M_PCT is not set

CONFIG_HID_A4TECH=y

# CONFIG_HID_ACRUX_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_APPLE=y

CONFIG_HID_BELKIN=y

# CONFIG_HID_CANDO is not set

CONFIG_HID_CHERRY=y

CONFIG_HID_CHICONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_PRODIKEYS is not set

CONFIG_HID_CYPRESS=y

# CONFIG_HID_DRAGONRISE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_EGALAX is not set

CONFIG_HID_EZKEY=y

CONFIG_HID_KYE=y

# CONFIG_HID_UCLOGIC is not set

# CONFIG_HID_WALTOP is not set

CONFIG_HID_GYRATION=y

# CONFIG_HID_TWINHAN is not set

CONFIG_HID_KENSINGTON=y

CONFIG_HID_LOGITECH=y

CONFIG_LOGITECH_FF=y

# CONFIG_LOGIRUMBLEPAD2_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIG940_FF is not set

# CONFIG_LOGIWII_FF is not set

CONFIG_HID_MICROSOFT=y

# CONFIG_HID_MOSART is not set

CONFIG_HID_MONTEREY=y

CONFIG_HID_NTRIG=y

# CONFIG_HID_ORTEK is not set

CONFIG_HID_PANTHERLORD=y

CONFIG_PANTHERLORD_FF=y

CONFIG_HID_PETALYNX=y

# CONFIG_HID_PICOLCD is not set

# CONFIG_HID_QUANTA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_KONE is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ROCCAT_PYRA is not set

CONFIG_HID_SAMSUNG=y

CONFIG_HID_SONY=y

# CONFIG_HID_STANTUM is not set

CONFIG_HID_SUNPLUS=y

# CONFIG_HID_GREENASIA is not set

# CONFIG_HID_SMARTJOYPLUS is not set

CONFIG_HID_TOPSEED=y

# CONFIG_HID_THRUSTMASTER is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZEROPLUS is not set

# CONFIG_HID_ZYDACRON is not set

CONFIG_USB_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=y

CONFIG_USB_DEBUG=y

CONFIG_USB_ANNOUNCE_NEW_DEVICES=y

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

CONFIG_USB_MON=y

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WUSB_CBAF is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_C67X00_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OXU210HP_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1760_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISP1362_HCD is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD_SSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=y

# CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_R8A66597_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_WHCI_HCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_HWA_HCD is not set

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_ACM is not set

CONFIG_USB_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_USB_WDM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TMC is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE depends on SCSI but BLK_DEV_SD may

#

#

# also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more info

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ONETOUCH is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_CYPRESS_ATACB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_UAS is not set

CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL=y

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SEVSEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ISIGHTFW is not set

# CONFIG_USB_YUREX is not set

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

#

# OTG and related infrastructure

#

# CONFIG_NOP_USB_XCEIV is not set

# CONFIG_UWB is not set

# CONFIG_MMC is not set

# CONFIG_MEMSTICK is not set

CONFIG_NEW_LEDS=y

CONFIG_LEDS_CLASS=y

#

# LED drivers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_ALIX2 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA9532 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP3944 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5521 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_LP5523 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_CLEVO_MAIL is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_PCA955X is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_BD2802 is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_INTEL_SS4200 is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGERS=y

#

# LED Triggers

#

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_TIMER is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_IDE_DISK is not set

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_HEARTBEAT is not set

CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_BACKLIGHT=y

# CONFIG_LEDS_TRIGGER_DEFAULT_ON is not set

#

# iptables trigger is under Netfilter config (LED target)

#

# CONFIG_ACCESSIBILITY is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_EDAC=y

#

# Reporting subsystems

#

# CONFIG_EDAC_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_EDAC_DECODE_MCE=y

# CONFIG_EDAC_MCE_INJ is not set

# CONFIG_EDAC_MM_EDAC is not set

CONFIG_RTC_LIB=y

CONFIG_RTC_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_HCTOSYS is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DEBUG is not set

#

# RTC interfaces

#

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_PROC=y

CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV=y

# CONFIG_RTC_INTF_DEV_UIE_EMUL is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_TEST is not set

#

# I2C RTC drivers

#

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1307 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1374 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1672 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS3232 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MAX6900 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RS5C372 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL1208 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_ISL12022 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_X1205 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8563 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_PCF8583 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M41T80 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ32K is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_S35390A is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_FM3130 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8581 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RX8025 is not set

#

# SPI RTC drivers

#

#

# Platform RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_RTC_DRV_CMOS=y

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1286 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1511 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1553 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_DS1742 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_STK17TA8 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T86 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T35 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_M48T59 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_MSM6242 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_BQ4802 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_RP5C01 is not set

# CONFIG_RTC_DRV_V3020 is not set

#

# on-CPU RTC drivers

#

CONFIG_DMADEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DMADEVICES_DEBUG is not set

#

# DMA Devices

#

# CONFIG_INTEL_MID_DMAC is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IOATDMA is not set

# CONFIG_TIMB_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_PCH_DMA is not set

# CONFIG_AUXDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_UIO=y

# CONFIG_UIO_CIF is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PDRV_GENIRQ is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_AEC is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_SERCOS3 is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_PCI_GENERIC is not set

# CONFIG_UIO_NETX is not set

CONFIG_STAGING=y

# CONFIG_STAGING_EXCLUDE_BUILD is not set

# CONFIG_ET131X is not set

# CONFIG_SLICOSS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IP_COMMON is not set

# CONFIG_W35UND is not set

# CONFIG_PRISM2_USB is not set

# CONFIG_ECHO is not set

CONFIG_BRCM80211=y

CONFIG_BRCM80211_PCI=y

# CONFIG_RT2860 is not set

# CONFIG_RT2870 is not set

# CONFIG_COMEDI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_OLED is not set

# CONFIG_R8187SE is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192U is not set

# CONFIG_RTL8192E is not set

# CONFIG_R8712U is not set

# CONFIG_TRANZPORT is not set

# CONFIG_POHMELFS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_PHISON is not set

# CONFIG_LINE6_USB is not set

# CONFIG_DRM_NOUVEAU is not set

# CONFIG_VT6655 is not set

# CONFIG_VT6656 is not set

# CONFIG_HYPERV is not set

# CONFIG_VME_BUS is not set

# CONFIG_IIO is not set

# CONFIG_ZRAM is not set

# CONFIG_WLAGS49_H2 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAGS49_H25 is not set

# CONFIG_BATMAN_ADV is not set

# CONFIG_SAMSUNG_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_CRYSTALHD is not set

#

# Texas Instruments shared transport line discipline

#

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_QUICKSTART is not set

CONFIG_MACH_NO_WESTBRIDGE=y

# CONFIG_USB_ENESTORAGE is not set

# CONFIG_BCM_WIMAX is not set

# CONFIG_FT1000 is not set

#

# Speakup console speech

#

# CONFIG_SPEAKUP is not set

CONFIG_X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES=y

# CONFIG_ACER_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ASUS_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_FUJITSU_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_TC1100_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_PANASONIC_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_COMPAL_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_IDEAPAD_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_MENLOW is not set

CONFIG_EEEPC_LAPTOP=y

# CONFIG_ACPI_WMI is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS is not set

# CONFIG_TOPSTAR_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA is not set

# CONFIG_TOSHIBA_BT_RFKILL is not set

# CONFIG_ACPI_CMPC is not set

# CONFIG_INTEL_IPS is not set

# CONFIG_IBM_RTL is not set

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

CONFIG_FIRMWARE_MEMMAP=y

CONFIG_EFI_VARS=y

# CONFIG_DELL_RBU is not set

# CONFIG_DCDBAS is not set

CONFIG_DMIID=y

# CONFIG_ISCSI_IBFT_FIND is not set

#

# File systems

#

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

# CONFIG_EXT3_DEFAULTS_TO_ORDERED is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT4_USE_FOR_EXT23=y

CONFIG_EXT4_FS_XATTR=y

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_FS_SECURITY is not set

# CONFIG_EXT4_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_JBD2=y

# CONFIG_JBD2_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

----------

## nishizawa23

dmesg is

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuset

[    0.000000] Initializing cgroup subsys cpu

[    0.000000] Linux version 2.6.37 (root@nishizawa23) (gcc version 4.4.4 (Gentoo 4.4.4-r2 p1.2, pie-0.4.5) ) #4 SMP Wed Jan 12 09:13:00 Local time zone must be set--see zic 

[    0.000000] BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009c400 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000000009c400 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000007b27c000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b27c000 - 000000007b282000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b282000 - 000000007b3e4000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b3e4000 - 000000007b40f000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b40f000 - 000000007b46f000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b46f000 - 000000007b470000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b470000 - 000000007b4f1000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b4f1000 - 000000007b70f000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b70f000 - 000000007b717000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b717000 - 000000007b71f000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b71f000 - 000000007b77d000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b77d000 - 000000007b79f000 (ACPI NVS)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b79f000 - 000000007b7df000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b7df000 - 000000007b7ff000 (ACPI data)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b7ff000 - 000000007b800000 (usable)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 000000007b800000 - 000000007c000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000e0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000f0609000 - 00000000f060a000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000feaff000 - 00000000feb00000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 00000000fec10000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed00000 - 00000000fed00400 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fed1c000 - 00000000fed90000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000fee00000 - 00000000fee01000 (reserved)

[    0.000000]  BIOS-e820: 00000000ff000000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

[    0.000000] Notice: NX (Execute Disable) protection cannot be enabled: non-PAE kernel!

[    0.000000] DMI present.

[    0.000000] DMI: Aspire 4741                    /Aspire 4741                    , BIOS V1.04           03/02/2010

[    0.000000] e820 update range: 0000000000000000 - 0000000000010000 (usable) ==> (reserved)

[    0.000000] e820 remove range: 00000000000a0000 - 0000000000100000 (usable)

[    0.000000] last_pfn = 0x7b800 max_arch_pfn = 0x100000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-D3FFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D4000-DBFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   DC000-FFFFF write-through

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 disabled

[    0.000000]   1 base 07C000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   2 base 000000000 mask F80000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   3 disabled

[    0.000000]   4 disabled

[    0.000000]   5 disabled

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [c00f6b40] f6b40

[    0.000000] Scanning 0 areas for low memory corruption

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped : 0 - 01c00000

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: 0000000000000000-00000000377fe000

[    0.000000]  0000000000 - 0000400000 page 4k

[    0.000000]  0000400000 - 0037400000 page 2M

[    0.000000]  0037400000 - 00377fe000 page 4k

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 377fe000 @ 1bfb000-1c00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 000f69d0 00024 (v02 PTLTD )

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 7b7f1265 00064 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 06040000 INNA 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 7b7e1000 000F4 (v03 INTEL  CALPELLA 06040000 PTEC 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 7b7e2000 0D89E (v02 Intel  CALPELLA 06040000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 7b79afc0 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 7b7fed07 00038 (v01 INTEL  CALPELLA 06040000 PTEC 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 7b7fed3f 0003C (v01 INTEL  CALPELLA 06040000 PTEC 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SLIC 7b7fed7b 00176 (v01 ACRSYS ACRPRDCT 06040000 ANNI 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 7b7feef1 00084 (v01 PTLTD  ? APIC   06040000  LTP 00000000)

[    0.000000] ACPI: BOOT 7b7fef75 00028 (v01 PTLTD  $SBFTBL$ 06040000  LTP 00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: ASF! 7b7fef9d 00063 (v32 OEMID  OEMTBL   06040000 PTL  00000001)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 7b7e0000 009F1 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] 1088MB HIGHMEM available.

[    0.000000] 887MB LOWMEM available.

[    0.000000]   mapped low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000]   low ram: 0 - 377fe000

[    0.000000] Zone PFN ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      0x00000010 -> 0x00001000

[    0.000000]   Normal   0x00001000 -> 0x000377fe

[    0.000000]   HighMem  0x000377fe -> 0x0007b800

[    0.000000] Movable zone start PFN for each node

[    0.000000] early_node_map[8] active PFN ranges

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000010 -> 0x0000009c

[    0.000000]     0: 0x00000100 -> 0x0007b27c

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007b282 -> 0x0007b3e4

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007b40f -> 0x0007b46f

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007b70f -> 0x0007b717

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007b71f -> 0x0007b77d

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007b79f -> 0x0007b7df

[    0.000000]     0: 0x0007b7ff -> 0x0007b800

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 504945

[    0.000000] free_area_init_node: node 0, pgdat c16fe700, node_mem_map f688d200

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 32 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 0 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3948 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 1744 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 221486 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 2177 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   HighMem zone: 275558 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] Using APIC driver default

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x05] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 high edge)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] SMP: Allowing 4 CPUs, 0 hotplug CPUs

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009c000 - 000000000009d000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 000000000009d000 - 00000000000a0000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000a0000 - 00000000000dc000

[    0.000000] PM: Registered nosave memory: 00000000000dc000 - 0000000000100000

[    0.000000] Allocating PCI resources starting at 7c000000 (gap: 7c000000:64000000)

[    0.000000] setup_percpu: NR_CPUS:8 nr_cpumask_bits:8 nr_cpu_ids:4 nr_node_ids:1

[    0.000000] PERCPU: Embedded 12 pages/cpu @f6400000 s26368 r0 d22784 u1048576

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s26368 r0 d22784 u1048576 alloc=1*4194304

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 1 2 3 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 500992

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: BOOT_IMAGE=/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.34-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda10

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 131072 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    0.000000] Initializing CPU#0

[    0.000000] Initializing HighMem for node 0 (000377fe:0007b800)

[    0.000000] Memory: 1994580k/2023424k available (4552k kernel code, 25200k reserved, 2663k data, 396k init, 1110940k highmem)

[    0.000000] virtual kernel memory layout:

[    0.000000]     fixmap  : 0xfff16000 - 0xfffff000   ( 932 kB)

[    0.000000]     pkmap   : 0xff800000 - 0xffc00000   (4096 kB)

[    0.000000]     vmalloc : 0xf7ffe000 - 0xff7fe000   ( 120 MB)

[    0.000000]     lowmem  : 0xc0000000 - 0xf77fe000   ( 887 MB)

[    0.000000]       .init : 0xc170c000 - 0xc176f000   ( 396 kB)

[    0.000000]       .data : 0xc1472267 - 0xc170bfb8   (2663 kB)

[    0.000000]       .text : 0xc1000000 - 0xc1472267   (4552 kB)

[    0.000000] Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode...Ok.

[    0.000000] SLUB: Genslabs=15, HWalign=64, Order=0-3, MinObjects=0, CPUs=4, Nodes=1

[    0.000000] Hierarchical RCU implementation.

[    0.000000] 	RCU-based detection of stalled CPUs is disabled.

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:2304 nr_irqs:712 16

[    0.000000] CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=f6008000 soft=f600a000

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.001000] Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.002000] Detected 2127.932 MHz processor.

[    0.000004] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 4255.86 BogoMIPS (lpj=2127932)

[    0.000553] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000849] Security Framework initialized

[    0.001126] SELinux:  Initializing.

[    0.001402] SELinux:  Starting in permissive mode

[    0.001421] Mount-cache hash table entries: 512

[    0.001813] Initializing cgroup subsys ns

[    0.002090] ns_cgroup deprecated: consider using the 'clone_children' flag without the ns_cgroup.

[    0.002588] Initializing cgroup subsys cpuacct

[    0.002873] Initializing cgroup subsys freezer

[    0.003171] CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

[    0.003446] CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

[    0.003727] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.004011] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.004293] using mwait in idle threads.

[    0.004579] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, Westmere events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.005231] ... version:                3

[    0.005503] ... bit width:              48

[    0.005781] ... generic registers:      4

[    0.006058] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.006332] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.006606] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.006884] ... event mask:             000000070000000f

[    0.007687] ACPI: Core revision 20101013

[    0.031277] Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

[    0.031900] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.042190] CPU0: Intel(R) Core(TM) i3 CPU       M 330  @ 2.13GHz stepping 02

[    0.143756] CPU 1 irqstacks, hard=f609a000 soft=f609c000

[    0.143761] Booting Node   0, Processors  #1

[    0.154317] Initializing CPU#1

[    0.234697] CPU 2 irqstacks, hard=f60a6000 soft=f60a8000

[    0.235261]  #2

[    0.245544] Initializing CPU#2

[    0.325682] CPU 3 irqstacks, hard=f60b2000 soft=f60b4000

[    0.326248]  #3 Ok.

[    0.336759] Initializing CPU#3

[    0.417577] Brought up 4 CPUs

[    0.418146] Total of 4 processors activated (17021.65 BogoMIPS).

[    0.419727] kworker/u:0 used greatest stack depth: 6836 bytes left

[    0.420266] Time: 17:16:20  Date: 01/12/11

[    0.420596] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.421142] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.421527] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-ff] at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] (base 0xe0000000)

[    0.422053] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.422344] PCI: Using MMCONFIG for extended config space

[    0.422636] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.428201] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.430105] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.444594] [Firmware Bug]: ACPI: BIOS _OSI(Linux) query ignored

[    0.445599] ACPI: SSDT 7b71ac18 003AE (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.446586] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.446973] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 003AE (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.448038] ACPI: SSDT 7b718018 00891 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20060912)

[    0.449001] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.449389] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00891 (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20060912)

[    0.455955] ACPI: SSDT 7b719a98 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.456997] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.457385] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00303 (v01  PmRef    ApIst 00003000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.460633] ACPI: SSDT 7b717d98 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.468443] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.468832] ACPI: SSDT   (null) 00119 (v01  PmRef    ApCst 00003000 INTL 20060912)

[    0.491692] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.491983] ACPI: (supports S0 S3 S4 S5)

[    0.492495] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.507632] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x17, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.508186] ACPI: No dock devices found.

[    0.508479] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.509810] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.509812] _OSC request data:1 8 1f 

[    0.509816] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-fe])

[    0.511542] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.511838] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.512127] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.512650] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.513167] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.513689] pci_root PNP0A08:00: host bridge window [mem 0x7c000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.514218] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0044] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.514253] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0045] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.514281] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.514284] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# disabled

[    0.514320] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:3b64] type 0 class 0x000780

[    0.514347] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0604000-0xf060400f 64bit]

[    0.514420] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.514424] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# disabled

[    0.514454] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:3b3c] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.514474] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0606000-0xf06063ff]

[    0.514544] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.514549] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# disabled

[    0.514570] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:3b56] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.514585] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0600000-0xf0603fff 64bit]

[    0.514634] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.514638] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# disabled

[    0.514655] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:3b42] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.514705] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.514709] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# disabled

[    0.514726] pci 0000:00:1c.1: [8086:3b44] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.514777] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.514780] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PME# disabled

[    0.514808] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:3b34] type 0 class 0x000c03

[    0.514828] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0607000-0xf06073ff]

[    0.514896] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.514901] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# disabled

[    0.514920] pci 0000:00:1e.0: [8086:2448] type 1 class 0x000604

[    0.514971] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:3b09] type 0 class 0x000601

[    0.515075] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:3b28] type 0 class 0x000101

[    0.515089] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0x1830-0x1837]

[    0.515097] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0x1824-0x1827]

[    0.515105] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0x1828-0x182f]

[    0.515113] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0x1820-0x1823]

[    0.515120] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0x1810-0x181f]

[    0.515128] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [io  0x1800-0x180f]

[    0.515161] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:3b30] type 0 class 0x000c05

[    0.515176] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf0608000-0xf06080ff 64bit]

[    0.515196] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0x1840-0x185f]

[    0.515225] pci 0000:00:1f.5: [8086:3b2d] type 0 class 0x000101

[    0.515239] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 10: [io  0x1888-0x188f]

[    0.515247] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 14: [io  0x183c-0x183f]

[    0.515255] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 18: [io  0x1880-0x1887]

[    0.515262] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 1c: [io  0x1838-0x183b]

[    0.515270] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 20: [io  0x1870-0x187f]

[    0.515278] pci 0000:00:1f.5: reg 24: [io  0x1860-0x186f]

[    0.515341] pci 0000:02:00.0: [10de:0a75] type 0 class 0x000300

[    0.515351] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xcc000000-0xccffffff]

[    0.515361] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.515372] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xce000000-0xcfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.515380] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 24: [io  0x2000-0x207f]

[    0.515388] pci 0000:02:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0x00000000-0x0007ffff pref]

[    0.515426] pci 0000:02:00.1: [10de:0be3] type 0 class 0x000403

[    0.515436] pci 0000:02:00.1: reg 10: [mem 0xcdefc000-0xcdefffff]

[    0.515514] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.515803] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.515806] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcc000000-0xcdefffff]

[    0.515810] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xce000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.515896] pci 0000:03:00.0: [14e4:1692] type 0 class 0x000200

[    0.515919] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0200000-0xf020ffff 64bit]

[    0.516010] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.516015] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.517537] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

[    0.517836] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.517840] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0200000-0xf02fffff]

[    0.517846] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.517933] pci 0000:05:00.0: [14e4:4357] type 0 class 0x000280

[    0.517957] pci 0000:05:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf0300000-0xf0303fff 64bit]

[    0.518047] pci 0000:05:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.518050] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.518055] pci 0000:05:00.0: PME# disabled

[    0.519506] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.519808] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.519812] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf0300000-0xf03fffff]

[    0.519818] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.519874] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0f-0f] (subtractive decode)

[    0.520175] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0xf000-0x0000] (disabled)

[    0.520179] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff] (disabled)

[    0.520185] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0xfff00000-0x000fffff pref] (disabled)

[    0.520188] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.520191] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.520193] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.520196] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.520199] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.520202] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem 0x7c000000-0xfeafffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.520218] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    0.520221] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    0.520478] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P2._PRT]

[    0.520563] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

[    0.520733] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    0.520811] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP02._PRT]

[    0.520976] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.520977] _OSC request data:1 f 1f 

[    0.526422] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [CPBG] (domain 0000 [bus ff])

[    0.526826] pci 0000:ff:00.0: [8086:2c62] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.526846] pci 0000:ff:00.1: [8086:2d01] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.526867] pci 0000:ff:02.0: [8086:2d10] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.526885] pci 0000:ff:02.1: [8086:2d11] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.526903] pci 0000:ff:02.2: [8086:2d12] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.526921] pci 0000:ff:02.3: [8086:2d13] type 0 class 0x000600

[    0.526949] pci_bus 0000:ff: on NUMA node 0

[    0.527343] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *11

[    0.528577] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *10

[    0.529805] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *10 12 14 15)

[    0.530758] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 1 3 4 *5 6 7 11 12 14 15)

[    0.531710] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 10 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.532988] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    0.534267] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 *7 10 12 14 15)

[    0.535222] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 1 3 4 5 6 7 *11 12 14 15)

[    0.536256] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:02:00.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    0.536793] vgaarb: loaded

[    0.537223] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    0.537596] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    0.537756] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    0.538079] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    0.538409] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    0.538931] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.23.

[    0.539225] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    0.539513] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    0.539674] reserve RAM buffer: 000000000009c400 - 000000000009ffff 

[    0.539677] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007b27c000 - 000000007bffffff 

[    0.539681] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007b3e4000 - 000000007bffffff 

[    0.539686] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007b46f000 - 000000007bffffff 

[    0.539689] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007b717000 - 000000007bffffff 

[    0.539693] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007b77d000 - 000000007bffffff 

[    0.539695] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007b7df000 - 000000007bffffff 

[    0.539698] reserve RAM buffer: 000000007b800000 - 000000007bffffff 

[    0.539918] cfg80211: Calling CRDA to update world regulatory domain

[    0.540465] NetLabel: Initializing

[    0.540754] NetLabel:  domain hash size = 128

[    0.541038] NetLabel:  protocols = UNLABELED CIPSOv4

[    0.541335] NetLabel:  unlabeled traffic allowed by default

[    0.541704] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    0.543661] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    0.543958] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    0.544964] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-fe]

[    0.544967] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    0.544969] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    0.544972] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    0.544974] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    0.544976] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    0.544978] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    0.544981] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    0.544983] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    0.544985] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    0.544987] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    0.544990] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    0.544992] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    0.544994] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    0.544996] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    0.544999] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    0.545001] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    0.545003] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

[    0.545006] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x7c000000-0xfeafffff window]

[    0.545008] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff window]

[    0.545100] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.545135] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

[    0.545137] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

[    0.545139] pnp 00:01: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

[    0.545141] pnp 00:01: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    0.545143] pnp 00:01: [dma 4]

[    0.545188] pnp 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    0.545197] pnp 00:02: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.545240] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    0.545343] pnp 00:03: [irq 0 disabled]

[    0.545353] pnp 00:03: [irq 8]

[    0.545355] pnp 00:03: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

[    0.545404] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    0.545416] pnp 00:04: [io  0x00f0]

[    0.545421] pnp 00:04: [irq 13]

[    0.545475] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    0.545487] pnp 00:05: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

[    0.545489] pnp 00:05: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

[    0.545491] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

[    0.545493] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0063]

[    0.545495] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0065]

[    0.545497] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0067]

[    0.545498] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070]

[    0.545500] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0080]

[    0.545504] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0092]

[    0.545505] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

[    0.545507] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0068-0x006f]

[    0.545509] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x050f]

[    0.545511] pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

[    0.545513] pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

[    0.545515] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x047f]

[    0.545517] pnp 00:05: [io  0x1180-0x11ff]

[    0.545518] pnp 00:05: [io  0xfe00]

[    0.545588] pnp 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.545631] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    0.545678] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    0.545732] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0060]

[    0.545734] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0064]

[    0.545740] pnp 00:07: [irq 1]

[    0.545790] pnp 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0303 (active)

[    0.545803] pnp 00:08: [irq 12]

[    0.545850] pnp 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs SYN0302 SYN0300 SYN0002 PNP0f13 (active)

[    0.546333] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    0.546336] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff]

[    0.546338] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

[    0.546340] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

[    0.546342] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff]

[    0.546344] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xf0609000-0xf0609fff]

[    0.546346] pnp 00:09: [mem 0x7c000000-0x7c000fff]

[    0.546348] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

[    0.546350] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed8ffff disabled]

[    0.546353] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

[    0.546355] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff]

[    0.546357] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.546359] pnp 00:09: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

[    0.546451] pnp 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    0.546653] pnp 00:0a: [bus ff]

[    0.546724] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a03 (active)

[    0.546743] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

[    0.547029] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    0.547324] system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x050f] has been reserved

[    0.547622] system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.547911] system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    0.548198] system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x047f] has been reserved

[    0.548490] system 00:05: [io  0x1180-0x11ff] has been reserved

[    0.548781] system 00:05: [io  0xfe00] has been reserved

[    0.549073] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    0.549369] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed13fff] has been reserved

[    0.549662] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    0.549954] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    0.550245] system 00:09: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff] has been reserved

[    0.550537] system 00:09: [mem 0xf0609000-0xf0609fff] has been reserved

[    0.550830] system 00:09: [mem 0x7c000000-0x7c000fff] has been reserved

[    0.551120] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    0.551413] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    0.551707] system 00:09: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    0.551996] system 00:09: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    0.552288] system 00:09: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    0.589976] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0x7c100000-0x7c2fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.590505] pci 0000:00:1c.1: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.590801] pci 0000:02:00.0: BAR 6: assigned [mem 0xcd000000-0xcd07ffff pref]

[    0.591320] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02-02]

[    0.591611] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.591901] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xcc000000-0xcdefffff]

[    0.592194] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xce000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.592716] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 03-04]

[    0.593003] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.593295] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0200000-0xf02fffff]

[    0.593591] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.594116] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI bridge to [bus 05-05]

[    0.594406] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.594699] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0xf0300000-0xf03fffff]

[    0.594997] pci 0000:00:1c.1:   bridge window [mem 0x7c100000-0x7c2fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.595524] pci 0000:00:1e.0: PCI bridge to [bus 0f-0f]

[    0.595815] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [io  disabled]

[    0.596106] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem disabled]

[    0.596396] pci 0000:00:1e.0:   bridge window [mem pref disabled]

[    0.596703] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.596999] pci 0000:00:01.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.597005] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    0.597302] pci 0000:00:1c.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.597311] pci 0000:00:1c.1: PCI INT B -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    0.597610] pci 0000:00:1c.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.597616] pci 0000:00:1e.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.597620] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.597622] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.597625] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.597627] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.597629] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.597632] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x7c000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.597634] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    0.597637] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xcc000000-0xcdefffff]

[    0.597639] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xce000000-0xdfffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.597642] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0x3000-0x3fff]

[    0.597644] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf0200000-0xf02fffff]

[    0.597647] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf01fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.597649] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 0 [io  0x4000-0x4fff]

[    0.597652] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 1 [mem 0xf0300000-0xf03fffff]

[    0.597654] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 2 [mem 0x7c100000-0x7c2fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.597657] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.597659] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.597662] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.597664] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 7 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.597666] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 8 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.597669] pci_bus 0000:0f: resource 9 [mem 0x7c000000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.597698] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    0.598028] IP route cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

[    0.598478] TCP established hash table entries: 131072 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

[    0.599696] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    0.600338] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 131072 bind 65536)

[    0.600636] TCP reno registered

[    0.600922] UDP hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.601220] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 512 (order: 2, 16384 bytes)

[    0.601597] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    0.601978] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    0.602269] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    0.602559] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    0.602915] pci 0000:02:00.0: Boot video device

[    0.602991] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    0.603106] Simple Boot Flag at 0x3e set to 0x1

[    0.604624] microcode: CPU0 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    0.604921] microcode: CPU1 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    0.605218] microcode: CPU2 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    0.605514] microcode: CPU3 sig=0x20652, pf=0x10, revision=0x9

[    0.605844] microcode: Microcode Update Driver: v2.00 <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>, Peter Oruba

[    0.606370] Scanning for low memory corruption every 60 seconds

[    0.606838] audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

[    0.607137] type=2000 audit(1294852580.431:1): initialized

[    0.620577] highmem bounce pool size: 64 pages

[    0.620869] HugeTLB registered 4 MB page size, pre-allocated 0 pages

[    0.623961] VFS: Disk quotas dquot_6.5.2

[    0.624325] Dquot-cache hash table entries: 1024 (order 0, 4096 bytes)

[    0.625729] msgmni has been set to 1725

[    0.626103] SELinux:  Registering netfilter hooks

[    0.626390] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

[    0.626912] io scheduler noop registered

[    0.627198] io scheduler deadline registered

[    0.627499] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    0.627944] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.627946] _OSC request data:1 0 15 

[    0.628011] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.628012] _OSC request data:1 0 15 

[    0.628073] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.628075] _OSC request data:1 0 15 

[    0.628139] pci_hotplug: PCI Hot Plug PCI Core version: 0.5

[    0.630538] ACPI: AC Adapter [ADP1] (on-line)

[    0.631046] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input0

[    0.632821] ACPI: Lid Switch [LID0]

[    0.633191] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    0.633724] ACPI: Sleep Button [SLPB]

[    0.634079] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input2

[    0.634607] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    0.634955] ACPI: acpi_idle registered with cpuidle

[    0.635167] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-1 state

[    0.635185] Monitor-Mwait will be used to enter C-3 state

[    0.659060] thermal LNXTHERM:00: registered as thermal_zone0

[    0.659355] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS0] (53 C)

[    0.666996] thermal LNXTHERM:01: registered as thermal_zone1

[    0.667288] ACPI: Thermal Zone [TZS1] (32 C)

[    0.667658] ACPI: Battery Slot [BAT0] (battery absent)

[    0.667932] hpet_acpi_add: no address or irqs in _CRS

[    0.668010] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    0.668026] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    0.668211] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    0.668216] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing enabled

[    0.703122] brd: module loaded

[    0.704209] loop: module loaded

[    0.704506] Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver

[    0.704896] ide-gd driver 1.18

[    0.705440] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: version 2.13

[    0.705459] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.705757] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: MAP [ P0 P2 P1 P3 ]

[    0.857208] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.2: setting latency timer to 64

[    0.857625] scsi0 : ata_piix

[    0.858011] scsi1 : ata_piix

[    0.858378] ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1830 ctl 0x1824 bmdma 0x1810 irq 19

[    0.858676] ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1828 ctl 0x1820 bmdma 0x1818 irq 19

[    0.858983] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: PCI INT B -> GSI 19 (level, low) -> IRQ 19

[    0.859286] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: MAP [ P0 -- P1 -- ]

[    1.010109] ata_piix 0000:00:1f.5: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.010479] scsi2 : ata_piix

[    1.010852] scsi3 : ata_piix

[    1.011222] ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1888 ctl 0x183c bmdma 0x1870 irq 19

[    1.011519] ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1880 ctl 0x1838 bmdma 0x1878 irq 19

[    1.011984] tg3.c:v3.115 (October 14, 2010)

[    1.012316] tg3 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.012644] tg3 0000:03:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.026812] tg3 mdio bus: probed

[    1.027100] tg3 0000:03:00.0: No PHY devices

[    1.027444] tg3 0000:03:00.0: Problem fetching invariants of chip, aborting

[    1.027785] tg3 0000:03:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    1.028106] Broadcom NetXtreme II 5771x 10Gigabit Ethernet Driver bnx2x 1.60.01-0 (2010/11/12)

[    1.035496] console [netcon0] enabled

[    1.035792] netconsole: network logging started

[    1.036219] ehci_hcd: USB 2.0 'Enhanced' Host Controller (EHCI) Driver

[    1.036514] ehci_hcd: block sizes: qh 60 qtd 96 itd 160 sitd 96

[    1.036530] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.036834] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.036837] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.037146] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file 'devices'

[    1.037150] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.037200] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

[    1.040183] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcs_params 0x200003 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=3

[    1.040191] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    1.040218] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: support lpm

[    1.040233] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: debug port 2

[    1.040530] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.044457] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.044459] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.044472] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: irq 16, io mem 0xf0606000

[    1.044767] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.048694] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    1.054172] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.054499] usb usb1: default language 0x0409

[    1.054505] usb usb1: udev 1, busnum 1, minor = 0

[    1.054508] usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.054802] usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.055321] usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.055609] usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37 ehci_hcd

[    1.055898] usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1a.0

[    1.056251] usb usb1: usb_probe_device

[    1.056254] usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.056261] usb usb1: adding 1-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.056303] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.056306] hub 1-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.056308] hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.056599] hub 1-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    1.056883] hub 1-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.056885] hub 1-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.056887] hub 1-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.056889] hub 1-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.056893] hub 1-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.056895] hub 1-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.056918] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.056956] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

[    1.057265] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.057269] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.057562] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.057609] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

[    1.060172] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcs_params 0x200003 dbg=2 cc=0 pcc=0 ordered !ppc ports=3

[    1.060180] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset hcc_params 36881 caching frame 1024 64 bit addr

[    1.060203] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: support lpm

[    1.060217] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: debug port 2

[    1.060515] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.064447] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: cache line size of 64 is not supported

[    1.064450] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: supports USB remote wakeup

[    1.064462] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 23, io mem 0xf0607000

[    1.064758] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: reset command 0080002 (park)=0 ithresh=8 period=1024 Reset HALT

[    1.068716] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: init command 0010001 (park)=0 ithresh=1 period=1024 RUN

[    1.074160] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00

[    1.074476] usb usb2: default language 0x0409

[    1.074481] usb usb2: udev 1, busnum 2, minor = 128

[    1.074484] usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

[    1.074777] usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

[    1.075298] usb usb2: Product: EHCI Host Controller

[    1.075587] usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.37 ehci_hcd

[    1.075874] usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:1d.0

[    1.076226] usb usb2: usb_probe_device

[    1.076229] usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.076234] usb usb2: adding 2-0:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.076276] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.076278] hub 2-0:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.076280] hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.076569] hub 2-0:1.0: 3 ports detected

[    1.076854] hub 2-0:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.076855] hub 2-0:1.0: no power switching (usb 1.0)

[    1.076857] hub 2-0:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.076859] hub 2-0:1.0: power on to power good time: 20ms

[    1.076863] hub 2-0:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.076865] hub 2-0:1.0: trying to enable port power on non-switchable hub

[    1.076886] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '001'

[    1.076943] ohci_hcd: USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

[    1.077239] ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

[    1.077273] uhci_hcd: USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver

[    1.077639] usbcore: registered new interface driver usblp

[    1.077929] Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

[    1.078257] usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

[    1.078548] USB Mass Storage support registered.

[    1.078868] usbcore: registered new interface driver libusual

[    1.079243] PNP: PS/2 Controller [PNP0303:KBD0,PNP0f13:PS2M] at 0x60,0x64 irq 1,12

[    1.095400] serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

[    1.095694] serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

[    1.096062] mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

[    1.096566] rtc_cmos 00:06: RTC can wake from S4

[    1.100231] rtc_cmos 00:06: rtc core: registered rtc_cmos as rtc0

[    1.100547] rtc0: alarms up to one month, y3k, 242 bytes nvram

[    1.100879] i801_smbus 0000:00:1f.3: PCI INT C -> GSI 18 (level, low) -> IRQ 18

[    1.101413] ACPI: resource 0000:00:1f.3 [io  0x1840-0x185f] conflicts with ACPI region SMBI [??? 0x00001840-0x0000184f flags 0x49]

[    1.101944] ACPI: If an ACPI driver is available for this device, you should use it instead of the native driver

[    1.102700] device-mapper: ioctl: 4.18.0-ioctl (2010-06-29) initialised: dm-devel@redhat.com

[    1.103593] cpuidle: using governor ladder

[    1.104446] cpuidle: using governor menu

[    1.105461] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

[    1.105752] usbhid: USB HID core driver

[    1.106474] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

[    1.107027] HDA Intel 0000:00:1b.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.116331] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input3

[    1.121350] hda_codec: ALC272X: BIOS auto-probing.

[    1.130009] HDA Intel 0000:02:00.1: PCI INT A -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

[    1.130530] hda_intel: Disable MSI for Nvidia chipset

[    1.130837] HDA Intel 0000:02:00.1: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.163109] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    1.163115] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.177097] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001803 0  ACK POWER sig=j CSC CONNECT

[    1.177101] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1: status 0501 change 0001

[    1.264044] hub 1-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    1.264052] hub 1-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    1.316232] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 high speed

[    1.316237] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.367006] usb 1-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    1.418189] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: port 1 high speed

[    1.418195] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.439591] ALSA device list:

[    1.439883]   #0: HDA Intel at 0xf0600000 irq 22

[    1.440172]   #1: HDA NVidia at 0xcdefc000 irq 16

[    1.440499] Netfilter messages via NETLINK v0.30.

[    1.440804] nf_conntrack version 0.5.0 (16384 buckets, 65536 max)

[    1.441322] ctnetlink v0.93: registering with nfnetlink.

[    1.442131] ip_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.442458] TCP cubic registered

[    1.442747] Initializing XFRM netlink socket

[    1.443341] NET: Registered protocol family 10

[    1.444296] ip6_tables: (C) 2000-2006 Netfilter Core Team

[    1.444645] IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

[    1.445545] NET: Registered protocol family 17

[    1.445852] Registering the dns_resolver key type

[    1.447043] Using IPI No-Shortcut mode

[    1.447477] PM: Hibernation image not present or could not be loaded.

[    1.447492] registered taskstats version 1

[    1.448097]   Magic number: 11:392:289

[    1.448411] tty tty22: hash matches

[    1.466913] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: set dev address 2 for port 1

[    1.466921] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1a.0: LPM: no device attached

[    1.467265] usb 1-1: udev 2, busnum 1, minor = 1

[    1.467272] usb 1-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    1.467566] usb 1-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.467991] usb 1-1: usb_probe_device

[    1.467995] usb 1-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.468210] usb 1-1: adding 1-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.468306] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.468309] hub 1-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.468312] hub 1-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.468632] ata3: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)

[    1.469032] hub 1-1:1.0: 6 ports detected

[    1.469313] hub 1-1:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.469315] hub 1-1:1.0: individual port power switching

[    1.469317] hub 1-1:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.469319] hub 1-1:1.0: Single TT

[    1.469321] hub 1-1:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

[    1.469323] hub 1-1:1.0: Port indicators are supported

[    1.469325] hub 1-1:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

[    1.469820] hub 1-1:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.469828] hub 1-1:1.0: enabling power on all ports

[    1.470878] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.470902] hub 2-0:1.0: state 7 ports 3 chg 0002 evt 0000

[    1.470908] hub 2-0:1.0: port 1, status 0501, change 0000, 480 Mb/s

[    1.471721] ata3.00: ATAPI: MATSHITADVD-RAM UJ890AS, 1.00, max UDMA/100

[    1.477829] ata3.00: configured for UDMA/100

[    1.521895] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 high speed

[    1.521901] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.571560] usb 1-1: link qh256-0001/f616b740 start 1 [1/0 us]

[    1.572612] usb 2-1: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

[    1.623853] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: port 1 high speed

[    1.623858] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: GetStatus port:1 status 001005 0  ACK POWER sig=se0 PE CONNECT

[    1.686792] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: set dev address 2 for port 1

[    1.686798] ehci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: LPM: no device attached

[    1.687024] usb 2-1: udev 2, busnum 2, minor = 129

[    1.687029] usb 2-1: New USB device found, idVendor=8087, idProduct=0020

[    1.687316] usb 2-1: New USB device strings: Mfr=0, Product=0, SerialNumber=0

[    1.687903] usb 2-1: usb_probe_device

[    1.687908] usb 2-1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    1.687963] usb 2-1: adding 2-1:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    1.688037] hub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    1.688039] hub 2-1:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    1.688041] hub 2-1:1.0: USB hub found

[    1.688462] hub 2-1:1.0: 8 ports detected

[    1.688755] hub 2-1:1.0: standalone hub

[    1.688758] hub 2-1:1.0: individual port power switching

[    1.688760] hub 2-1:1.0: individual port over-current protection

[    1.688763] hub 2-1:1.0: Single TT

[    1.688765] hub 2-1:1.0: TT requires at most 8 FS bit times (666 ns)

[    1.688768] hub 2-1:1.0: Port indicators are supported

[    1.688770] hub 2-1:1.0: power on to power good time: 100ms

[    1.689890] hub 2-1:1.0: local power source is good

[    1.689894] hub 2-1:1.0: enabling power on all ports

[    1.690879] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '002'

[    1.690929] hub 1-1:1.0: state 7 ports 6 chg 0000 evt 0000

[    1.790877] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2: status 0101 change 0001

[    1.791307] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5: status 0101 change 0001

[    1.865417] ata2.00: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    1.891423] usb 2-1: link qh256-0001/f5a44dc0 start 1 [1/0 us]

[    1.891449] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0024 evt 0000

[    1.891594] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    1.902548] hub 2-1:1.0: port 2 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    1.964575] usb 2-1.2: new full speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3

[    2.018346] ata4: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    2.029330] ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 0)

[    2.041334] usb 2-1.2: ep0 maxpacket = 8

[    2.043450] usb 2-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.043459] usb 2-1.2: skipped 1 descriptor after interface

[    2.043700] usb 2-1.2: default language 0x0409

[    2.044448] usb 2-1.2: udev 3, busnum 2, minor = 130

[    2.044454] usb 2-1.2: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c52f

[    2.044747] usb 2-1.2: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

[    2.045242] usb 2-1.2: Product: USB Receiver

[    2.045520] usb 2-1.2: Manufacturer: Logitech

[    2.045880] usb 2-1.2: usb_probe_device

[    2.045883] usb 2-1.2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.046439] usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.046518] usbhid 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface

[    2.046521] usbhid 2-1.2:1.0: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.047768] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.0/input/input4

[    2.048410] generic-usb 0003:046D:C52F.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input0

[    2.048934] usb 2-1.2: adding 2-1.2:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    2.048989] usbhid 2-1.2:1.1: usb_probe_interface

[    2.048992] usbhid 2-1.2:1.1: usb_probe_interface - got id

[    2.050998] input: Logitech USB Receiver as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1d.0/usb2/2-1/2-1.2/2-1.2:1.1/input/input5

[    2.051537] usb 2-1.2: link qh2-0601/f635d680 start 0 [1/2 us]

[    2.051630] usbhid 2-1.2:1.1: looking for a minor, starting at 96

[    2.051731] generic-usb 0003:046D:C52F.0002: input,hiddev0,hidraw1: USB HID v1.11 Device [Logitech USB Receiver] on usb-0000:00:1d.0-1.2/input1

[    2.052268] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '003'

[    2.052446] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5, status 0101, change 0000, 12 Mb/s

[    2.063624] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    2.124130] Synaptics Touchpad, model: 1, fw: 7.4, id: 0x1c0b1, caps: 0xd04771/0xa40000/0xa0400

[    2.125503] usb 2-1.5: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 4

[    2.137418] hub 2-1:1.0: port 5 not reset yet, waiting 10ms

[    2.170275] ata1.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    2.194732] input: SynPS/2 Synaptics TouchPad as /devices/platform/i8042/serio1/input/input6

[    2.238847] usb 2-1.5: skipped 1 descriptor after configuration

[    2.238852] usb 2-1.5: skipped 5 descriptors after interface

[    2.238856] usb 2-1.5: skipped 1 descriptor after endpoint

[    2.238860] usb 2-1.5: skipped 11 descriptors after interface

[    2.239585] usb 2-1.5: default language 0x0409

[    2.245526] usb 2-1.5: udev 4, busnum 2, minor = 131

[    2.245529] usb 2-1.5: New USB device found, idVendor=064e, idProduct=a219

[    2.245812] usb 2-1.5: New USB device strings: Mfr=2, Product=1, SerialNumber=3

[    2.246313] usb 2-1.5: Product: 1.3M WebCam

[    2.246590] usb 2-1.5: Manufacturer: Suyin

[    2.246863] usb 2-1.5: SerialNumber: HF1315-S32B-OV01-VA-R02.01.05

[    2.247278] usb 2-1.5: usb_probe_device

[    2.247281] usb 2-1.5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

[    2.247694] usb 2-1.5: adding 2-1.5:1.0 (config #1, interface 0)

[    2.249487] usb 2-1.5: adding 2-1.5:1.1 (config #1, interface 1)

[    2.251475] drivers/usb/core/inode.c: creating file '004'

[    2.251496] hub 2-1:1.0: state 7 ports 8 chg 0000 evt 0020

[    2.321311] ata1.00: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

[    2.321619] ata1.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

[    2.324665] ata1.00: ATA-8: WDC WD3200BEVT-22A23T0, 01.01A01, max UDMA/133

[    2.324965] ata1.00: 625142448 sectors, multi 0: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

[    2.331676] ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

[    2.332118] scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD3200BEVT-2 01.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.333035] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 625142448 512-byte logical blocks: (320 GB/298 GiB)

[    2.333144] sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

[    2.333928] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

[    2.334223] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

[    2.334252] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

[    2.456788]  sda: sda1 sda2 < sda5 sda6 sda7 sda8 sda9 sda10 >

[    2.457731] sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

[    2.872056] ata2.01: failed to resume link (SControl 0)

[    2.883097] ata2.00: SATA link down (SStatus 4 SControl 0)

[    2.883397] ata2.01: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 0)

[    2.886820] scsi 2:0:0:0: CD-ROM            MATSHITA DVD-RAM UJ890AS  1.00 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

[    2.894581] sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 24x/24x writer dvd-ram cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

[    2.895126] cdrom: Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

[    2.895678] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

[    2.895902] sr 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 5

[    2.896350] md: Waiting for all devices to be available before autodetect

[    2.896642] md: If you don't use raid, use raid=noautodetect

[    2.897211] md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

[    2.897499] md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

[    2.897783] md: autorun ...

[    2.898067] md: ... autorun DONE.

[    2.898724] EXT3-fs (sda10): error: couldn't mount because of unsupported optional features (240)

[    2.940450] EXT4-fs (sda10): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)

[    2.941078] VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly on device 8:10.

[    2.941435] Freeing unused kernel memory: 396k freed

[    2.941822] Write protecting the kernel text: 4556k

[    2.942185] Write protecting the kernel read-only data: 2144k

[    4.183570] tty used greatest stack depth: 6632 bytes left

[    4.187841] dmesg used greatest stack depth: 6572 bytes left

[    4.231562] mount used greatest stack depth: 6492 bytes left

[    4.434874] mknod used greatest stack depth: 6468 bytes left

[    4.675956] modprobe used greatest stack depth: 6452 bytes left

[    4.857556] udev: starting version 151

[    4.857597] udevd (1159): /proc/1159/oom_adj is deprecated, please use /proc/1159/oom_score_adj instead.

[    4.937305] brcm80211: module is from the staging directory, the quality is unknown, you have been warned.

[    4.941885] brcm80211 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 17

[    4.941893] brcm80211 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    5.018323] brcm80211: fail to load firmware brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw

[    5.018328] brcm80211: Failed to find firmware usually in /lib/firmware/brcm

[    5.018344] brcm80211 0000:05:00.0: PCI INT A disabled

[    5.018360] brcm80211: wl_pci_probe: wl_attach failed!

[    5.046479] scsi_id used greatest stack depth: 6416 bytes left

[    6.440451] udevd used greatest stack depth: 6244 bytes left

[    6.581664] EXT4-fs (sda10): warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

[    6.581941] EXT4-fs (sda10): re-mounted. Opts: (null)

[    6.629114] mount used greatest stack depth: 6044 bytes left

[    7.205467] Adding 2455548k swap on /dev/sda7.  Priority:-1 extents:1 across:2455548k

----------

## roarinelk

ad tg3:   try and enable those (in the phy device submenu):

# CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_LXT_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_CICADA_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BCM63XX_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_ICPLUS_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_REALTEK_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_NATIONAL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_STE10XP is not set

# CONFIG_LSI_ET1011C_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MICREL_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_MDIO_BITBANG is not set 

if that doesn't work then you could try latest -git sources, the -netdev tree has been

merged recently which contained updates to the tg3 driver (you probably have a

system with a very new incarnation of the tg3 or external phy).

ad bcm4357:

you can grab the firmware file for example from debian:

http://svn.debian.org/wsvn/kernel/dists/trunk/firmware-nonfree/brcm80211/brcm/

----------

## nishizawa23

yeah!

thx! my eth0 can work now!

i down the file form the web,get the files

bcm43xx-0.fw-610.809.0      bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw-610.809.0

but i don't known how to ues it...

----------

## roarinelk

as root: mkdir -p /lib/firmware/brcm ; cp /path/to/bcm43xx-0.fw-610.809.0 /lib/firmware/brcm/bcm43xx-0.fw

I think you need to build the wlan driver as module for this to work (so the driver gets loaded

after the rootfs has been mounted so it can actually find the firmware.  Built-in it will probably

continue to fail with the same error message)

----------

## nishizawa23

i did what you said and make driver into modules,

but kernel dead when starting

----------

## nishizawa23

now,it works,iwconfig can show the wlan

before,i forgot to cope bcm43xx_hdr-0.fw-610.809.0  to /lib/fireware/bcm

thx all!

----------

## nishizawa23

problem comes again..

when i input iwconfig,display

wlan0     IEEE 802.11bgn  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Access Point: Not-Associated   Tx-Power=0 dBm

          Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

is information OK?

i emerge net-wireless/wpa_supplicant

edit /etc/conf.d/net

config_eth0=("null")

modules=("wpa_supplicant")

wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

ap_scan=1

network={

    ssid="huang"

    proto=WPA2

    psk="Xda111524*&^"

}

but kernel start show that

network config is't correct,

unexpected with "}"

----------

## roarinelk

 *nishizawa23 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dmadwifi"
> 
> ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
> ...

 

Just a guess, maybe you need to escape the "&" character in you psk.

I've never use wpa_supplicant, sorry. (Also are you sure "-Dmadwifi" is correct? I'm pretty sure it

should be "-Dwext").

Can you scan for wireless networks? i.e. are there any results for "ifconfig wlan0 up ; iwlist scan" ?

----------

